# Finished Our Goat House!



## ranch_grl (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm anticipating getting 2 bred Nigerians, so we've been busy at work building a house for them.

It is 4 feet wide and 8 feet long, 3 feet tall in the back, 4 feet tall in the front. It has a goat sized door on one side, and the whole front end is a "human door" for easy cleaning and feeding. The human door has a locking latch. We'll eventually add a locking door over the goat door in case we need to lock them in for some reason.

Overall, I'm really happy with it. Especially since the fiance and I are not very architecturely inclined


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great, lots of ventilation too.:clap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oo la la , linoleum! Very nice job!


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice job, it's looks like it will be easy to keep clean


----------



## ranch_grl (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you all! 

Can't wait to get my girls!! :grin:


----------

